# Hi There.



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys. TDB here.

Just went and bought this 3.2 DSG. Picking it up tomorrow. Can't wait. It's been a while since I've owned an Audi v6 Quattro.



I'm from Scotland originally but spend most of my time in Lincolnshire and Norfolk with work. I can't wait to get the TT up home to get going on my favourite roads.

As a sidenote I spend a lot of time doing this.



Been trackdaying since 1992, racing since 2009. Now wondering if I should maybe do a car trackday or two if I can fit them in and learn how to drive it properly :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bob, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.
So looking forward to tomorrow. It can't come quick enough


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bob.

Hope all went well picking your car up.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Cloud said:


> Welcome to the forum Bob.
> 
> Hope all went well picking your car up.


Yes fine thanks, despite the weathers best efforts it all went well and it's safely parked up. It was quite good fun sloshing along the A47 in the snow 

I'm delighted with it. I've been overcome with a serious level of smugness when I'm sat in it. A feeling I've not experienced since I had my last Audi (A4 2.8 quattro) 8)


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I've had it a year and put nearly 10,000 miles on it. Still thoroughly enjoying every journey in it wether it's a short hop around Lincolnshire or the long haul up home to Perth.

Just got to sort the ding in the bonnet which was totally my fault 

Then a service, haldex, dsg and MOT it and that'll be it for another year I think. May think about selling this time next year, we'll see.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Well that's another trouble free year and 10,000 miles. Well apart from having to have the windscreen replaced because of a stone chip or two.

Just treated it to Goodyear F1's all round and it's due another service + MOT. Spending cash on it means I'm keeping it a while yet 

It's going nowhere just yet :wink:

Toying with a RNS-E fit and cruise control in the near future 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Trackdaybob said:


> Spending cash on it means I'm keeping it a while yet
> 
> It's going nowhere just yet :wink:


Glad you're still enjoying it 8)


----------



## agglos1 (Jul 27, 2014)

welcome 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Year three done. Another 8500 miles under its belt.
No problems as such, just a very intermittent right rear light issue (earthing). Still not happening enough to make me do anything about it. 
It needs two front sidelight bulbs which will be done in the near future. I've got the bulbs is as far as I got. 
Service and MOT now due in April. As it sat dormant Jan-Apr last year whilst I was in the USA. 
Decision made to keep it again but I am being attracted to S5 Sportback's which are slowly creeping towards my price range. 
Hmmm.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You will likely miss the TT if you do change. Glad the cars going well 8)


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Engine management light came on yesterday on the way home  
Still seems to drive ok though. Anyhow, I've booked it in 3rd April to get it looked at and will get the service and MOT done whilst it is in as they're due mid April anyways.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

MOT, service and EML diagnosed and rectified. Turns out it was the air flow meter causing the issue. Replaced with genuine spare which was cheaper than an aftermarket pattern item. Go figure.
I collected it yesterday.
The fun continues.


----------

